# .profile entries



## Uncle Spanky (May 21, 2004)

I'm fairly new to hacking the Tivo, so it would help if I could see what others have added to their .profile file to customize their environment, and make navigating around the Tivo easier. Having to type in the mount command each time is a drag.

If you have any tips and tricks, I'd appreciate you posting them here...

Thanks

sb


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

alias ll="ls -l"

I like to see more info. Did you run the zipper? If so there are alrady aliases to remount as rw or ro.


----------



## Uncle Spanky (May 21, 2004)

Finnstang said:


> alias ll="ls -l"
> 
> I like to see more info. Did you run the zipper? If so there are alrady aliases to remount as rw or ro.


I did run zipper...must have missed the docs. I'd like to add Joe into the path as well. Where is it stored ?

sb


----------

